# What Were You Wearing When You First Met?



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

This is meant as a bit of fun. Inspired by one of the style threads in the Men's House. 

I absolutely cringe (with a laugh) when I think back to what I wore when my husband and I first met. We were at a bar and I was wearing a burgundy slouchy hat, fitted striped tshirt, black suede A-line skirt, black opaque tights and black doc marten boots. He wore a cool, button-down navy blue shirt with pants. 

A couple of encounters later and he invited me on our first date to lunch. This time I wore baggy grey trousers with clipped on braces/suspenders and a white shirt underneath with black patent shoes. He was wearing a light-weight cream shirt with a dragon pattern on it, khaki style pants and adidas flip flops. He was a step away from looking like The Dude. I remember walking into the cafe and feeling very surprised, 'Who _is_ this guy?' His style was very different to guys I'd been attracted to before. He still stands by that outfit. I blame my fashion choices on the 90s... although I think braces might be making another comeback.

So, please share, what were you and your SO wearing the first time you met and/or on your first date? And what were your first impressions?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I was wearing a turtle neck sweater and slacks which I thought was sexy on me, but apparently was frumpy. 

He was wearing a nice button up shirt and slacks.

He later told me he could "see past" the turtle neck and "forgave" me for it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It was a coffee meet during the day. I wore jeans which show off one of my best assets being my curvy arse but not wanting to show off too much I wore a stylish but non revealing top. He told me recently that he was instantly attracted to my body shape yay.
He wore a very nice business suit and tie as he came straight from work, man oh man that did it for me I'm a sucker for a well dressed man.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

We met online, so the first time we saw one another in person was on our first date. I wore a jersey bias-cut maxi skirt in a very fine navy/latte/cream stripe pattern and a latte-colored sleeveless jersey shirt with nude colored wedge sandals. He came straight from work, so he had on a casual-Friday-approved button-down shirt in a tiny peach & white check with the sleeves rolled up to mid-forearm, slacks, and brown loafers.

We've only been together a few months, so there hasn't been enough time for our fashion choices to become regrettable in hindsight.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> I absolutely cringe (with a laugh) when I think back to what I wore when my husband and I first met. We were at a bar and I was wearing a burgundy slouchy hat, fitted striped tshirt, black suede A-line skirt, black opaque tights and black doc marten boots.


I love you. :grin2:

I met my BF straight from work so it was biz wear-a short, cropped black structured blazer nipped at the waist and a white and black blouse underneath that showcased The Girls. Black trousers and pointy black heels.

He was wearing a baseball cap and a t shirt and jeans. My first thought was, hey, I want to see his bald head (I love bald men). He didn't take his hat off until the 3rd date. That sealed the deal.:smile2:


----------



## Sure that could work (Jun 9, 2015)

We were both sophomores in high school, but rival neighboring towns. I had on a t-shirt that said, "I'm the one your mother warned you about." A pair of ragged jeans with a flag sewn on the bottom, and a jacket with fringe on the sleeves. I'm not sure what shoes I had on but probably flip flops. He came along with his friend who I was actually dating. LOL This was the summer of "69", hippie time!


----------



## kokonatsu (Feb 22, 2013)

Haha I'm sure I looked awful as I had just gotten off of a 24 hour trip to his country! All of my clothes were from the thrift store too, as I was planning on coming back light and donating my clothes to the church in his country. I'm sure I also smelled awful as well! 

Luckily that didn't matter  

He was probably wearing slacks and t-shirt, looking presentable. I don't remember.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you people for real? You _remember_ this stuff?

I'm pretty sure I had pants and a shirt on when I met my wife. Everything else would be conjecture.


----------



## Lloyd Dobler (Apr 24, 2014)

I met my wife on a softball field, so I was wearing shorts, team shirt, and cleats. Oh my gawd she was wearing the tightest black shorts and that's about all I remember. Eventually I worked my way up to her face and that was just as nice as the rest of her.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Are you people for real? You _remember_ this stuff?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had pants and a shirt on when I met my wife. Everything else would be conjecture.


See this is in the ladies lounge for a reason... My wife will often tell me before I go off to work. You wore that same shirt last Tuesday, students are going to think you have limited taste and wardrobe. My response is "ok, and?" She yanks another shirt off of a hanger, "here, you have not worn this one in a while". Some things I am clueless about and willing to let my wife clue me in on. 

But then again, I am probably one of the few here on TAM that sometimes wears dress shorts (cargo shorts) to work. I do comb my hair shave and such... I'm *not* the typical clueless professor about my own appearance. I present myself in a respectable manner, just not always on board with these specific mannerisms, "what did I wear two weeks ago or to the last wedding we attended, etc" 

Staying on topic, I don't exactly remember what my wife wore the first time we met (that was April of 1990 mind you), but I'm sure it was something "hot"... oh hell, she is still hot to me no matter what she wears. :wink2:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Are you people for real? You _remember_ this stuff?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I had pants and a shirt on when I met my wife. Everything else would be conjecture.


Yes I'm for real. I remember the exact moment our eyes met. I remember the outfit so well because the day we met I had gone on a job interview and then straight from there to the venue where I ended up meeting him. (Museum After Hours). I had not planned on going, it was on a whim with a friend who wanted to check it out.

I thought to myself I wished I had time to go home and change but didn't so I was stuck wearing what I had on. 

It was winter and I was wearing a vintage fake fur coat. He was part of the volunteer staff at the venue and was working at the coat check station. I handed him my coat at then we struck up a conversation. We ended up talking a lot, exchanged numbers, the rest is history.

Although I don't wear either of them anymore, I still have both the coat and the dreaded turtle neck sweater. I can't part with them.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I remember....because we met in a chat room, chatted w/ the group for a year before we decided to meet. 

Having been recently divorced, I had that weight nice post-divorce weight loss going....so I stepped outside of my comfort zone. (Which turned out to be my ACTUAL comfort zone) 

It took me forever to choose an outfit in the first place, I wanted casual but sexy, cute but not skanky. I wore a little blue plaid denim skit, and a snug white blouse, and flip flops...and a tropical patterned thong. After being a 41 year old mom of 5 and a teacher....this was different for me. I remember my plane ride seemed waaaaaaay too long and I kept feeling as if my skirt was getting shorter and my top snugger. 

Plus, it was "that time of the month"....so when the plane landed I went straight to the restroom....while he was waiting, looking for me....sweating.  Poor guy, he was starting to think I'd changed my mind. 

There he was, a tall, tanned, sexy Texan. With an awesome voice and gentlemanly ways....

Then there was an awesome airport kiss and the rest is history!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

We were both wearing our McDonald's uniforms.

Sexy, right?


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband and I met at a beach bonfire outing for a social club at our college. He was already part of the club and I was just joining. He was wearing beige cargo shorts, a t-shirt, and flip flops. I was wearing jean short shorts, a t-shirt, and flip flops. I remember seeing him from afar, with his messed up hair, playing football with the guys and thinking he was cute. We were introduced about 10 minutes later. 

For our first date, I wore skinny jeans and a cute top, again with flip flops(we're in Calif.). He was in jeans and a polo shirt, but wore shoes this time. It was a simple dinner and a movie date.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

flipflops said:


> I have no idea, but I know I had clothes on.


Were you wearing flip flops?


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

I was wearing duckers pants, turtle neck, and sweater. I remember this because after me married, my wife told me that I was colored mismatched. Her first impression was that I could be colored blind. O well I am not a colored blind and still till this day have difficulties to pick clothe that colored matched.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I was wearing scrubs. My husband remembers it as clear as day that I was wearing a lovely flowing skirt. I did not even have a skirt with me.


----------



## HappyAfter10 (Aug 18, 2015)

I was wearing my dark blue converse one stars and button up jeans. I cannot recall exactly what shirt, but it was definitely a tiny T with a heart or angel wings on the front. And I would have had either a denim jacket with me or a flannel plaid shirt, as it was October.

My husband had loose fitting jeans, a black T shirt, and plaid shirt over it and black canvas sneakers. He also had super long hair.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I was wearing blue jeans, denim jacket, boots. We met online and developed a relationship over 6 months before we ever met. I was NorCal, she was SoCal and our first meeting was while I was on layover at LAX on my way to Bali for a SCUBA trip with the boys.

Yes, our first meeting/date was in the back seat of her minivan in the parking garage at LAX. I had only one hour so we made the most of it. >


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Oh FrenchFry...... I adore that!


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

I was wearing my Burger King uniform. lol. I was totally embarrassed that this really hot guy was seeing me for the first time in my uniform with those lame black slacks. However, he still asked me on a date and told me I look really good in the uniform. I vehemently disagree, hahaha.


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

I was wearing my favorite high heeled boots, some jeans, and a cute, tight hoodie and my fluffy winter coat. It was middle of winter when we met. He was wearing jeans, Tshirt, and a thick hoodie and a beanie. I am 100% sure he would have no idea what either of us were wearing Lol.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I was 18 and working in my dads Laundromat. I was trying to impress my dad enough to help me get my own business.....

I was closing up, when a customer came knocking on the locked back door. It was a cute girl that I found out was a single mom...

She was in a panic, as her baby was having trouble breathing....I locked up and drove them to the local hospital....

I went to her home the next day to check on the baby (and check out the mom)....I wound up asking her out, and we married 6 months later....

The baby never had croup again...

I was wearing a pair if white levis, and a short sleeved button down shirt....She was wearing black capri pants and a black and white top.....Our 50th anniversary is next Feb....


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

Sexy little black dress of course, with black high heels, and a very padded push-up bra. Thanks to first XHs midlife crisis diet, I was almost back to the hour glass figure I had in my early twenties. 

Mr. B was waiting for me outside his truck at a gas station so I could pick the restaurant we were to have dinner at (met online and he didn't know my area of town very well). 

I saw that booty in wranglers, boots and cowboy hat and my interest was piqued. I rolled down the window and said: "Mr. B, follow me". As soon as I saw the twinkle in his beautiful eyes, I was hooked, line and sinker >

He says he was hooked on the smile and the follow me. 

Bibi


----------

